# CYMK Farben



## micho (11. September 2006)

HAllo,

ich will eine Grafik im CYMK Farbraum als Vorlage für Vistenkarten erstellen (Druckerei will CYMK).

Bei der Frabauswahl finde ich keine kräftigen, helle FArben, alles erschein mir (auf dem Monitor) blass und verwaschen.

Was mache ich da falsch.


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

micho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HAllo,
> 
> ich will eine Grafik im CYMK Farbraum als Vorlage für Vistenkarten erstellen (Druckerei will CYMK).
> 
> ...



Tjoa, wilkommen in der Welt des DTP 

Also das RGB Bilder auf dem Monitor kräftiger aussehen ist normal. Das einzige was Du machen kannst ist deinen *Monitor *zu *kalibrieren* und versuchen sauber zu *separieren*.

Hast Du das gemacht so wirst Du beim Druck wieder die kräftigen Farben erhalten wie Du sie auf dem Monitor gesehen hast. Natürlich nur im Idealfall.


----------



## micho (11. September 2006)

wenn ich das richtig verstanen habe, sind die FArben nur auf dem (nicht kalibrierten) Monitor so blass. Ein Ausdruck hätte vollere Farben.

Um die korrekten Farben zu sehen, muss der Monitor kalibiert werden. Wie geht das?


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

doppelpost wegen inet crash .. odersowas  

siehe unten!


----------



## Iceripper (11. September 2006)

Hi,

das die Farben anderst rüber kommen, liegt daran, das der RGB-Farbraum größer ist als der CMYK-Farbraum.

Du kannst mal Versuchen das Logo im RGB-Farbraum zu erstellen, und erst am Ende den CMYK Farbmodus wählen.
Dann kannst du es gegebenfalls im PS noch anpassen (Histogramm etc.)

Ein richtig (Hardware)-kalibrierbare Monitor, wirst du Wahrscheinlich nicht besitzen.

Aber für denn Fall das du ein Standart LCD-Panel hast, kannt du mal bei http://www.prad.de schauen. Da gibt es Testbilder etc. mit deren Hilfe du die Kalibrierung manuell vornehmen kannst.

Erwarte aber nicht zu viel und arbeite am besten nach Farbwerten der Pipette, da der Ausdruck aufjedenfall anderst aussehn wird, als das PDF.

Mfg Andy


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. September 2006)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zb. Sonderfarben wie Metallic oder Gold.


 
Wie gibst du diese "Farben" denn im CMYK wieder ?


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

micho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich das richtig verstanen habe, sind die FArben nur auf dem (nicht kalibrierten) Monitor so blass. Ein Ausdruck hätte vollere Farben.
> 
> Um die korrekten Farben zu sehen, muss der Monitor kalibiert werden. Wie geht das?



Im Prinzip schon richtig. Nur muss man bedenken dass nicht alle Farben in RGB *(bzw. generell am Monitor)* wiedergeben werden können. Zb. Sonderfarben wie Metallic oder Gold. 

Andersrum ist es aber auch so dass der RGB Farbraum grösser ist als der CMYK Farbraum und somit kann es sein dass sich bei der Separartion die Farbvielfalt verinngert.

Wegen Monitor kalibrierung: 

Fütter doch mal die Forensuche mit "kalibrieren". Da wirst Du einiges finden. Auch google spuckt auf Anhieb viele hilfreiche Links aus. Zudem gib es auch ein Videotutorial hier auf der Seite. Das Thema ist aber im ganzen recht komplex und lässt sich nicht mal ebend so abhandeln und erklären. Es spielen einfach zu viele Komponenten eine Rolle ... zb. Monitor, Drucker, Papier ...


----------



## oscarr (11. September 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie gibst du diese "Farben" denn im CMYK wieder ?



Softproofen am Monitor = Garnicht! Du kannst solche Farben aus dem entsprechendem Farbkatalog auswählen und sie als Sonderfarbe definieren. 

In der Druckerei wird dann halt noch nen Durchgang mit dieser Farbe gedruckt. Wird natürlci teurer


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. September 2006)

micho hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HAllo,
> 
> ich will eine Grafik im CYMK Farbraum als Vorlage für Vistenkarten erstellen (Druckerei will CYMK).
> 
> ...



.. ja, das mit dem CMYK soll vorkommen! ^^

Also, als Fazit bleibt zusammenzufassen:

Der RGB-Farbraum ist größer als der CMYK-Farbraum, man spricht hier auch von "Lichtern" (RGB) und "Körper-Farben" (CMYK), sprich: additive und substraktive Farbmischung. Darunter findest du auch ausführliche Beschreibungen bei Wikipedia!

Für deine "leuchtenden", "grellen" Farben wirst du nicht drum rum kommen auf SONDERFARBEN, wie "HKS" oder "PANTONE" zurückzugreifen. Denn im Gegensatz zu deinem Monitor (die Farben Rot/Grün/Blau addieren sich zu Weiss), addieren sich die Farben im Druck zu Schwarz. --> Siehe hierzu auch die gängigen Farbkreise!

HKS bzw. PANTONE sind genormte Farben. Silber wäre glaube ich HKS98 und Gold HKS99.

@ DJ Teac:
Du kannst Gold sehr wohl im 4c-Modus simulieren! Ist natürlich kein wirkliches Gold – sieht aber so aus!


----------



## chmee (12. September 2006)

@NightVisionWorker:
Kleine Verbesserung: Nicht RGB, sondern CMY werden vom Hintergrund ( zB BlattWeiss)
subtrahiert.

mfg chmee


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. September 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @NightVisionWorker:
> Kleine Verbesserung: Nicht RGB, sondern CMY werden vom Hintergrund ( zB BlattWeiss)
> subtrahiert.
> 
> mfg chmee




Uiuiui.. völlig richtig!!

RGB = additive Farbmischung (addieren sich zu weiß)
CMY(K) = substraktive Farbmischung!

.. aber der Satz war eh völlig verkorkst! Habe es jetzt geändert! Vielen Dank! =)


----------

